# tournament listings



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hey guys at archery talk how do we go about getting a permanent listing for tournaments here in the Canadian section.. set up so its not new threads but an actual section..heading... .. you go in by type 3-d ... fita... field then province .. then month ..year... very simple for a computer savvy guy .. up to clubs to update with a e-mail to web master ... open to all of Canada .. they have these kind of listings for the states .. why not us.. commom Pierre Coultoure can you get this for us as a moderator.. we need a tournament bank listing... simple format date etc... again COMPLETE ADDRESS with postal code for gps ease of getting there...no code no listing....


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

that would be a great idea Ted. Something where you need to send it to a mod so they can post it so there arent 9 pages to read through to try and find something.


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

very good idea, cant wait to see that happening.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

punch in 3dshoots .com something along that line maybe not so fancy... just an IDEA...


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

While local 3D shoots are limited in the listing ... the FCA's site re-design has some info. And if the local clubs submit their schedules it would be a one stop shop.
http://www.fca.ca/en/tournaments/calendar-of-events.html

If not depending on what side of Canada you reside, Bowzone is another forum with links Canadian shoot schedules.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

only problem with fca and oaa is there are lots of clubs that are not members so they can`t list on their site and it costs 100 dollars to join as a club which gives you a listing as long as you have it submitted by oct 30 .. this site would be for all of Canada and all clubs and a simple design if applicable.. just a thought.. spotfyre you do take excellent photos just bought myself a nikon dummy up coolpix p100 and love it...just looked at fca link you posted only fita listed .. more 3-d shooters than fita and I am a fita shooter as well... only 3-d is nationals.... listed..


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I though we already had a place to post shoots here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=33


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

stash when you go into canadian forum and hit tournaments nothing comes up what we need is something simple to use in the canadian section and the last post was may 2006 using your link if you hit on it it is a no go....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I realize the last post was 4 years ago - that was kind of the point I was trying to make. I'm not saying it's a bad idea, just that we had a tournament listings area here before and didn't use it, so what's the chances of it working for a second try? 

Go for it - I guess you'd have to PM someone in Admin to see if they'll set it up.

Also, as for clubs that aren't FCA or provincial assocoaition members - I personally would be disinclined to support a club which doesn't support the provincial association. And in Ontario at least, clubs can still have their shoots listed on the website if they miss the October deadline - they just can't have them posted in the printed Tournament Directory.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

stash ever notice fca is fita orientated mainly yet there are 2-3...... 3-d shoots per weekend all year long go to the oaa site to verify.. and I would not put a club down ....also there are tons of shoots in Quebec 20 minuets from where I live..these are not listed but our fellow Quebec shooters frequently post here and our moderator is out of pq as well ..the pq guys started the pro 3-d because of the fact they where not being heard at the provincial level like the oaa and fca.. and it is very a successful organization... I`m just trying to get something easy to use and for ALL OF CANADA...not just ontario .. hope it flys..


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

The only problem I see with clubs that don't belong to a provincial organization is a lack of coverage should something accidental happen. The $100 or whatever it costs to be a member club and the insurance that goes along with membership, to me is a no-brainer. Why take that chance that someone gets hurt and then find out you have no coverage.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Classichunter: I really don't think it's the mandate of the FCA to do things like list local shoots. Don't get me wrong - I'm not saying "the FCA" isn't interested, it's just not their job, and they don't really have the manpower to do this sort of thing. 

Yes, the FCA is FITA-oriented, but that's simply because the major amount of funding is provided towards that purpose. If the federal sports funding was channelled towards 3D instead of international FITA/Olympic events, it would get cut off almost immediately.

You have to remember that the FCA's membership is the provincial associations, not individual members. Individuals join through a provincial association. It's the provinces and then the clubs that are responsible for the sort of thing we're talking about.

I'm sorry, but I don't feel it's the FCA's responsibility to take over the job if a provincial association falls short of doing what it's supposed to do. Join the FTAQ and see if you can get them to do a better job listing the local events through their communications system.

I also don't think listing them here would be much of a benefit. At the last local shoot I went to, of the 40 people there, probably less than 10 were AT members and maybe 5 visit on any regular basis. The vast majority have never even heard of AT much less join it and view regularly. But 100% were OAA members.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> spotfyre you do take excellent photos just bought myself a nikon dummy up coolpix p100 and love it...just looked at fca link you posted only fita listed .. more 3-d shooters than fita and I am a fita shooter as well... only 3-d is nationals.... listed..


Thanks ... I enjoy taking photos.
There's also the Sask. 3D Championships listed in the summer. 

I think it is beneficial for clubs to register with their provincial organizations and FCA. Is the system perfect? No, but there's always room to improve. My provincial organization has done lots of work in regards to insurance, funding, training, etc. I've found many clubs are using Facebook & websites as a means to get their clubs out to a broader audience, so if there's clubs that you learn of in the area you may want to consider getting on their mailing list or whichever means they use at their disposal. I do like the Club -> Provincial Organization -> FCA approach.

In all honesty I don't think AT is the site to meet your request. I have had similar experiences to Stash. Most of the individuals I've met in the archery community don't haunt AT or Bowzone and if they do, they are few in numbers. I have more added on Facebook or on my phone/e-mail lists.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

not to be anal but .... I agree we should support the oaa and fca and I personally do .. both as an individual and as a CLUB OWNER... but there are alot of 3-d people out there.. that have oaa memberships and fca memberships.. you missed the point it is for everybody in canada to use... and stash again your last shoot that had 40 people fita field or 3-d.. ???? not bashing but its a nice thing to have .. and as you see the adds on the bus benches that say .. see it works... you are on here lots and have quite a few posts.. which are very helpful and quite informative when rules and tech problems arise... hoping the administrators will run with it..


----------

